
Best April Fool's Video: Motorola's Homage to Apple - MaysonL
http://fortune.com/2015/04/02/best-april-fools-video-motorolas-homage-to-apple/
======
o0-0o
Hardly the best, and it seems sort of I don't know, cheap? One step behind,
poking fun at yesterday's memes, etc. Sorta like an Oxford you've worn a
couple times already, but you're just too lazy to iron a fresh one. Motorola
needs to get some style and taste.

